# <<<<Friday Pictures>>>>



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Let get it started a little earlier this week, figured there will be quite a few people headed to there deer leases & coast for duck hunting.

Planted some oats Tuesday night just before the rain started.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Marlin tower, hydraulic riggers and hardtop installed....won't be long now


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

Had my nephew join us for his first hunting trip this year. my Dad, brother-in-law, nephew, and myself. My brother in law had to run to marble falls saturday to get a new tire for his truck (they dont like tree stumps on the side wall) so I got to entertain him for a few hours. played with the old tractor and down at the river crossing in Castell.


----------



## Charlie Brown (May 17, 2007)

I will play:
Last Sunday 11-2-14 East Matagorda
Blakelyn Faye Sullivan
Fishing Partner/Gorging Trout 2010


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Some pictures of our 1st snowfall for the year (Wed night). Just enough to freshen things up. We feed deer on our driveway. About 10 deer in total come. Here are a couple of fawns and 2 yearling bucks that stopped by. A Grey Fox also showed up. They rarely get this far north. Almost all of our fox are normally Red Fox.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

My son and I on our spring turkey hunt.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Group of turkeys close by the stand last weekend. They make some cool noises when they get this close.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Accompanying our son to vote for the first time. Proud parents. 
Sunrise on St. Charles Bay on Sunday. 
My son taking me out on the maiden voyage of his new sled on Sunday.
Crappy cell phone pic from before the season of a buck I'm hoping to ground check, he took 3 steps into a clearing yesterday evening but wised up and went back into the brush before I could grab my gun. Pretty good sandhills deer.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

This weeks trout piece!!
In the paint room so you can see the colors-









And finished with the croaker-









A queen trigger-


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

one from Sunday


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Couple from the week


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Wife's first buck!










Eagle Ford still going strong.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Try that again. ..


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

1. Our new foster dog for the next couple weeks.
2. Horsing around
3. Garden still cranking out good stuff this fall

```

```


----------



## jfish87 (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie Brown said:


> I will play:
> Last Sunday 11-2-14 East Matagorda
> Blakelyn Faye Sullivan
> Fishing Partner/Gorging Trout 2010


WOW! those are some HOG trout!


----------



## jfish87 (Feb 15, 2010)

Baby triple tail, I caught in the net







24' tritons deck. 18# tripletail for reference 







Very hungry trout, felt him hit my bait each time. Thought he missed the first time







point cloud of some kind of imploded vessel we scanned a few weeks ago.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*getting out of the office ASAP*

Few from last week and weekend when my Grandfather was down to fish with my dad...glad I got to sneak down there.

Then got a nice little front for opening weekend


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

My girls


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

A lil turd taken Tuesday 








And a democrat that was in the trap this morning


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A few from the lease.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

-My son Christian's show steer, Ritz, for 2014' stock shows; gotta reclaim RGV Grand Champ!

-Christian chopping firewood @ the lease last Sunday for the pit

-Ribeyes and Opa's jalapeno and cheese sausages in the monte

-Food done

-Now that's a brush country taco!!

Good Times!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It finally quit raining long enough to get my generator slide installed. It's going to make things quite a bit easier.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Friday Pics*

All I have this week is a selfie of me and my 2 favorite fishing buddies heading out for a quick evening trip.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

a few here and there Dates are wrong on most:spineyes:
East Texas


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Opening day of duck and flounder from this week.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Italy..Bari and Venice.Last 4 was in Belgium.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Hahahahaha found this old pic of me in my barracks. Probably 1994 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Another trip last weekend to Martin Dies State Park. Got a little cool, but had a great time as usual.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Just a few from this week.

























Sent from my phone


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

From the lease / my yard.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

At least he's wearing a hardhat!:biggrin:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Dinner or Supper


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Burp


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Wings over Texas 14 pics


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

A few from Monday with longtime friend,, watched the sun come up and go down !!!!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Some of the Deer were trying to take selfies!

Also a nice picture of a big fawn in the snow.


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

*New family members*

Got a new fur baby a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Under my chair in deer stand


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

King Diamond show at the house of Blues Wednesday night. Killer show!!!

\m/


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Don't know the music (nor do I want to !)....but the Satanic symbolism is obvious.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> Don't know the music (nor do I want to !)....but the Satanic symbolism is obvious.


Its just a show. Like seeing Alice Cooper or a horror movie. They lit grandma on fire, killed a puppet lady. funny stuff


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Bocephus said:


> Don't know the music (nor do I want to !)....but the Satanic symbolism is obvious.


 He is.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I have met the guy. He lives in Dallas and a very nice guy. I have a buddy that plays in a band called Horror Cult (his old drummer now plays drums for King Diamond) and they use the same imagery for there shows... heavy metal!!!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> Don't know the music (nor do I want to !)....but the Satanic symbolism is obvious.


And?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Bocephus said:


> Don't know the music (nor do I want to !)....but the Satanic symbolism is obvious.


 Thinking the same thing. I'd rather see Merle Haggard.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

monark said:


> Thinking the same thing. I'd rather see Merle Haggard.


Seen him too.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

monark said:


> Thinking the same thing. I'd rather see Merle Haggard.


All good jams in my book its not satanic its just a good jam to me!


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

dbarham said:


> All good jams in my book its not satanic its just a good jam to me!


 So, a "jam" with inverted pentagrams and inverted Christian crosses in the forefront symbolize nothing?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

spike404 said:


> So, a "jam" with inverted pentagrams and inverted Christian crosses in the forefront symbolize nothing?


Lol. Rock n roll. You never watched the omen or any horror movies? It's a show and it was bad ***. Rock n roll is not for bible thumping hypocrites anyway.

I remember seeing religious protests at Van Halen shows in the 80's. Geez

Call Tipper Gore. Lol


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

spike404 said:


> So, a "jam" with inverted pentagrams and inverted Christian crosses in the forefront symbolize nothing?


Nevermind man!


----------



## Megalodon (Jul 31, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross_of_St._Peter


----------

